# Problematiche un po' qua e un po' la

## d3vah

Mi appello a voi o buonuomini di questo forum per cercare di sciogliere dei miei dubbi maturati in questi giorni...

1) Ma secondo voi Xfree 4.3 è davvero + veloce del 4.2.1? io sarei propenso a dire di no perchè se il gioco Neverwinter era giocabile con il 4.2, va di skifo ora che ho aggiornato al 4.3 illudendomi, leggendo i post di persone a cui gira a 100000fps con la loro pbrava sk nvidia, driver nuovissimi, e xfree4.3...

2) In una precedente istallazione di gentoo nel mettere xfree 4.3 mi era uscito un simpatico cursore semitrasparente che invece stavolta è andato in vacanza.... Credo sia n problema di Xconfig qualcuno mi sa dire che devo mettere?

3) Mi sapete dire quanto è grosso da scaricare phoenix-cvs? sarà che essendo un cvs è lento, sarà che mi manda i file decompressi ma qua sono giorni che va avanti ad oltranza  :Smile: 

4) X bsolar: Come va la masterizzazione IDE?

5) Ogni tot mount della partizione all'avvio non dovrebbe pardite lo "scandisk" o fschk come di si voglia e fare un controllatina? a me parte fschk ma ci mette meno di un secondo e dice che è tutto ok anche dopo MILLE mount  :Smile:  Infatti quando ho fatto partire gentoo tramite cd per recuperare il kernel, avevo giocato troppo  :Smile: , mi diceva che la partizione root aveva superato il limite di mount e gli dovevo fa un e2fschk o qualcosa del genere... Se non ricordo male in altre distro lo faceva in auto ogni 30 mount o 40 non ricordo... Si puo fare lo stesso?

6) Dove trovo una ragazza che mi gestisce un bel serverozzo linux.... sopratutto se carina  :Smile: 

Tnx for support!  :Smile: 

----------

## enx89

provo a rispondere alle tue domande in ordine sparso:

-Io ho installato phoenix-cvs5.0-r1 e r2, ma non sono riuscito a farlo funzionare! La dimensione della directory temporanea dove portage ha scaricato i file era di 250 MB circa e ci voleva un sacco di tempo!!

-So che con Xfree 4.3 ci sono dei temi per il puntatore del mouse, tra cui quello che ti è apparso. Purtroppo non sono riuscito a capire come passare da un tema all' altro!

Ciao ENx

----------

## l0rdt

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -So che con Xfree 4.3 ci sono dei temi per il puntatore del mouse, tra cui quello che ti è apparso. Purtroppo non sono riuscito a capire come passare da un tema all' altro!
> 
> 

 

```

export XCURSOR_THEME="nometema"

```

dove nometema è il nome di uno dei temi installati (di default whiteglass e redglass). Piazzalo nel tuo .profile se non vuoi che kde o gnome sovrascriva le impostazioni.Non è possibile cambiare "dinamicamente" il cursore, puoi farlo però per una singola applicazione:

e.g.

```
XCURSOR_THEME="whiteglass" exec xedit
```

In modo analogo con 

```

XCURSOR_SIZE=int

```

dove int è un intero positivo, ne specifichi le dimensioni.

Ciao

----------

## enx89

 *l0rdt wrote:*   

>  *enx89 wrote:*   
> 
> -So che con Xfree 4.3 ci sono dei temi per il puntatore del mouse, tra cui quello che ti è apparso. Purtroppo non sono riuscito a capire come passare da un tema all' altro!
> 
>  
> ...

 

Grazie 1000  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ENx

P.S.: conosci qualche sito dove si possono scaricare i temi per il mouse?Last edited by enx89 on Wed Apr 09, 2003 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## enx89

 *Quote:*   

> 6) Dove trovo una ragazza che mi gestisce un bel serverozzo linux.... sopratutto se carina 

 

Dubito che ne trovi una sulla faccia della terra!!! Ma se vuoi mi travesto io da ragazza, non so quanto carina!

ENx

----------

## l0rdt

 *enx89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S.: conosci qualche sito dove si possono scaricare i temi per il mouse?

 

Su

http://kdelook.org/index.php?xcontentmode=mouse

ne puoi trovare alcuni (simpatico quello con tux)... in realtà non sono riuscito a trovare un vero e proprio archivio. Mi piacerebbe farne un ebuild se ne trovassi abbastanza...

----------

## enx89

 *l0rdt wrote:*   

>  *enx89 wrote:*   
> 
> P.S.: conosci qualche sito dove si possono scaricare i temi per il mouse? 
> 
> Su
> ...

 

il tema tuxcursor è troppo bello!!! Grazie per il consiglio!

Evviva il Pinguino!

ENx

----------

